

14th Foxconn (Apple's manufacturer) employee commits suicide  - aginn
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/foxconn-worker-falls-death-china-114406418.html

======
Toph
Is it too much to ask people to stop blindly following the media in over doing
it with shit like this, emphasizing "Apple's manufacturer" when in fact
Foxconn manufactures for a wide range of companies.

This isn't even in defense of Apple or anything remotely even close to that,
it just irks me that people would try to pull lame stunts like this.

